# southwest virginia homestead



## lavender (Apr 15, 2014)

64 acre homestead in the mountains rolling hill paddocks approx 30 acre in timber 30 acre paddocks for sheep, fenced predator fencing exterior and high tensile hot cross fencing, solar chargers. Two story 4 bedroom home with gourmet kitchen and lots of extras.

Selling as turn key hair/meat sheep operation all equipment included. All season spring, two wells, backup generators, root cellar,500 gallon buried propane tank, mature fruit and nut trees, ponds, and much more.

http://www.unitedcountry.com/Search06/SearchViewProperty.asp?item=869634&office=45030&no=45030-45782

Must see great opportunity for the right family.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Even the listing does not say what town this is located in. Might help interested parties to know that. Thanks.


----------



## lavender (Apr 15, 2014)

Property is located in Scott county virginia, the closest town is nickelsville virginia 5 miles away. Thank you PonderosaQ for pointing this out.


----------

